# How Long Should My Batteries Last?



## Yash

Hi guys,

Last week I picked up 2 x 18650 Efest V1 2100mah IMRs.

I am using these in a Vamo V5 with a Mini Protank 3 and 1.5ohm coils and Vapour Mountain fluids.

I do not let my batteries drop below 3.6v and use a Nitecore I2 charger.

I only get a days vape or just over a full tank of use from 1 battery.

I know that vaping time depends on gear, how often you vape, coils, fluid etc, but how long should these batteries last?

Any info will be appreciated 

Cheers,

Yash


----------



## Tom

I never had a full day on a charge. Ever. Nowadays I have about 8 Konions 18650's and 4 Efest 18350. When the vape geta noticeably less (in a mech) o replace. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yash said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Last week I picked up 2 x 18650 Efest V1 2100mah IMRs.
> 
> I am using these in a Vamo V5 with a Mini Protank 3 and 1.5ohm coils and Vapour Mountain fluids.
> 
> I do not let my batteries drop below 3.6v and use a Nitecore I2 charger.
> 
> I only get a days vape or just over a full tank of use from 1 battery.
> 
> I know that vaping time depends on gear, how often you vape, coils, fluid etc, but how long should these batteries last?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Yash


I kill 2 of those batts a day. Mech with russian on and mech with dripper. And this with vaping a evod on twist inbetween.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Guys, I think we missing what @Yash is trying to say

He is running a 1.5ohm coil on an electronic mod, surely any 18650 battery should last more than one tanks worth, even last more than a day.

@Yash are you sure those batts are new and original (not fake)

I have a 1 ohm coil running on my mech, and it can get through at least a tank and a half of juice (that's nearly 6ml of juice) before having to recharge it.

My advice is, do some research on the batteries you purchased. I'm guessing either they not new and are nearing the end of their lifespan, or they are fakes.

Doesn't make sense for a 18650 to run down so quick

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

First check that the battery is charging fully, after a "full" charge measure the battery to see that you have more than 4.10 volts then leave the battery disconnected from everything overnight and measure again in the morning to see if the charge has dropped, if it has dropped then it means that the battery is losing charge and it would be advised to dispose of those batteries properly and get new ones.

Secondly I notice you are using it in a Vamo V5, at what volts/watts are your running that coil at? The higher the watts the faster the battery will drain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

The mPT3 has dual coils, so will for sure take more power. If you go high Watts it will also take more power. However, even so, you should be getting at least 3 ml (2 mPT3 tanks) from a battery. Why do you not let it drop below 3.6 V? With a mech I can understand that as you will start feeling it on your vape, but on a regulated device like the Vamo you can surely go down to 3.0 V at least? And this, methinks, is the main reason why you only get a tank's worth of vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yash

Thanks for the feedback guys, at least I now have an idea on what's 'normal' usage.

@Riaz, 
I purchased the batteries from VapeMob.
I haven't really found anything online that tells me how to check if they are fake.

@BhavZ
Because I have 2 batteries, one is always fully charged and waits for a day while I use the other one.
When I start using the newly charged battery, the battery meter on the Vamo says 4.2v so there I don't think there is any charge being lost.

I also forgot to mention in my first post that I only run at 3.7v and my device is also set to RMS mode. At 4v there is a slight burning taste.

I will run the batteries and see how things go, as with most batteries they should work better after a few more discharge cycles.

Thanks again for the insight!


----------



## Yash

Matthee said:


> The mPT3 has dual coils, so will for sure take more power. If you go high Watts it will also take more power. However, even so, you should be getting at least 3 ml (2 mPT3 tanks) from a battery. Why do you not let it drop below 3.6 V? With a mech I can understand that as you will start feeling it on your vape, but on a regulated device like the Vamo you can surely go down to 3.0 V at least? And this, methinks, is the main reason why you only get a tank's worth of vape.



I'm actually afraid of any sort of battery failure .
I've have read in various forums not to let the batteries run below 3.3v as this stresses the battery. 
So just to be safe I charge at 3.6v. I will let it run down to 3.3v and see how much more vape time I get.

Other than that, I'm really enjoying the Vamo V5 and the mPT3 

Thanks for the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yash said:


> I'm actually afraid of any sort of battery failure .
> I've have read in various forums not to let the batteries run below 3.3v as this stresses the battery.
> So just to be safe I charge at 3.6v. I will let it run down to 3.3v and see how much more vape time I get.
> 
> Other than that, I'm really enjoying the Vamo V5 and the mPT3
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


I found this somewhere - sounds sensible to me: 
_
"An AW IMR's safe minimum voltage is 2.5V resting voltage. Most regulated APVs do indeed cutoff at 3.2v under load. This means that a regulated APV will never fully discharge a battery, meaning that it is completely safe to use an APV all the way down to the low voltage cutoff.

There is little life to gain by recharging early (Yes, I have read the Battery University page, and the ECF Guide for prolonging battery life




). Nobody,except for guys in white lab coats, measures battery life by number of charge cycles. A normal person measures battery life by a unit of measure that is usually found on a calender; weeks, months, years. So if one battery is only discharged to 50% it's whole life and in turn doubles the number of charge cycles, but requires charging twice as often as a battery discharged to 100%...which one lasts longer?

Technically, the damage starts the very first time you charge the battery. Accelerated damage occurs due to a couple different factors, but for the topic at hand; accelerated damage occurs below 2.5v and above 4.25v.".
_
And keep us updated please.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

@Yash - for lower power applications on a regulated mod - I found these batteries last for ages:
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650

I have used it in my SVD with Protank 2 (granted, only a single coil) but at about 8 Watts (a bit lower than you) and I am getting about 7.5ml with it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yash

Matthee said:


> I found this somewhere - sounds sensible to me:
> _
> "An AW IMR's safe minimum voltage is 2.5V resting voltage. Most regulated APVs do indeed cutoff at 3.2v under load. This means that a regulated APV will never fully discharge a battery, meaning that it is completely safe to use an APV all the way down to the low voltage cutoff.
> 
> There is little life to gain by recharging early (Yes, I have read the Battery University page, and the ECF Guide for prolonging battery life
> 
> 
> 
> ). Nobody,except for guys in white lab coats, measures battery life by number of charge cycles. A normal person measures battery life by a unit of measure that is usually found on a calender; weeks, months, years. So if one battery is only discharged to 50% it's whole life and in turn doubles the number of charge cycles, but requires charging twice as often as a battery discharged to 100%...which one lasts longer?
> 
> Technically, the damage starts the very first time you charge the battery. Accelerated damage occurs due to a couple different factors, but for the topic at hand; accelerated damage occurs below 2.5v and above 4.25v.".
> _
> And keep us updated please.



Ok great, will run them till the Vamo tells me otherwise and will let you guys know how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## Yash

Silver said:


> @Yash - for lower power applications on a regulated mod - I found these batteries last for ages:
> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650
> 
> I have used it in my SVD with Protank 2 (granted, only a single coil) but at about 8 Watts (a bit lower than you) and I am getting about 7.5ml with it.




Thanks @Silver, I will look at getting a pair of those as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

i vape my little protank coil at 12 watts so it really doesnt take all that long for the battery to reach 3.8 volts which is low enough that i feel my vamo is not getting enough power from the battery to do its job well enough so i swop out for a fresh battery then it's all good in the land of vape. so yes i swop batteries often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

Those Efest bats is mech batteries seeing they're made to handle high amps, seeing the 2100Mah it will be the 30A batteries, in a Vamo you are not really gonna need that so a higher Mah battery will do the trick. I had Panasonics that was low amps but they pumped like 3400Mah and lasted forever on the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yash

Hi guys,

So here is some feedback on my battery question.

It has now been around 6 total charge cycles from my batteries and they are improving.

I can now easily get through 2.5 tanks with them run down to 3.5v using between 7W and 9W depending on the fluids. So that's about a day and half of vaping for me.

I tend to still change them at 3.6v though, the vaping experience is degraded and isn't the same when it gets to this voltage.

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yash said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So here is some feedback on my battery question.
> 
> It has now been around 6 total charge cycles from my batteries and they are improving.
> 
> I can now easily get through 2.5 tanks with them run down to 3.5v using between 7W and 9W depending on the fluids. So that's about a day and half of vaping for me.
> 
> I tend to still change them at 3.6v though, the vaping experience is degraded and isn't the same when it gets to this voltage.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> @Yash


That is great news compared to your initial 1 and a bit tank. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Smokyg

At 0.3 ohm my Efests lasts me until about 2PM then i change and that 2nd one lasts the rest of the day.


----------



## crack2483

A twist on the original question. How long before you should gooi weg and buy new batteries? If I have no way of actually testing them?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

crack2483 said:


> A twist on the original question. How long before you should gooi weg and buy new batteries? If I have no way of actually testing them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


-if they are physically damaged
-if you notice a considerable drop in power in a short space of time


----------



## Alex

Just thinking about this, brings up the obvious question. How often do you guys take a drag? I find that when I'm at my desk here, I only have a vape/drag whatever: about every 20-30 minutes. However, when I'm on the road, I hit that thing much more frequently. 

So as to how long does the battery last? For me at home, a long time. But I'm in the habit of changing them about every couple of hours regardless.


----------



## PeterHarris

www.steam-engine.org

i love this link - there's a tab that will show you battery drain...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

i always check my batteries volts before charging them

i run them to about 3.6v before charging


----------



## JakesSA

Just for info, the VTR battery warning light goes red at 3.62V (battery measured with a multimeter).


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Just some trivia. Never let your bats run down completely as Li-Ion does not like it as they get stressed.
For instance if you run it down completely every time, you will only get about 500 charge cycles out of it before it conks out.
Run it down to 50% and recharge, you will get 1500 charge cycles out of it.
Run it down to 75% and you get 3000 charge cycles.
I have had my 2 bats for 2 years and I never let them drop lower than 3.6v.


----------



## Wazeer

Question to the battery gurus...
Im using the efest 18650 1600mah batteries in my kayfun with a nemmy 0.8ohm coil. Now from full charge i get a nice full vape and after chain vaping for about an hour it really looses power, almost no vapor. is that normal?


----------



## Yash

Yes that's about normal, especially at 0.8 ohm's you will drain the battery fast. Your vaping experience changes for the worse at around 3.7v - 3.6v. At 3.5v I usually change for a fresh battery. Don't let your batteries drain to less than 3.3v, I charge mine at 3.5v because the vapour and flavour is significantly less at this voltage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA

My efest batteries lasted more or less a year. Now they are done. 4 batteries cycled. But i' vaping at 0.4 ohms in the ithaka, and 0.6 in the kayfun. Ordered another 4 yesterday. The current batteries is good for about 1.5ml juice then i need to change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

CraftyZA said:


> My efest batteries lasted more or less a year. Now they are done. 4 batteries cycled. But i' vaping at 0.4 ohms in the ithaka, and 0.6 in the kayfun. Ordered another 4 yesterday. The current batteries is good for about 1.5ml juice then i need to change.


 
Nice to see you around again!


----------



## CraftyZA

RevnLucky7 said:


> Nice to see you around again!


It's good to be back. And great to see you online. 
I really wanted to call you personally to thank you, but then you've already left. Hope to share a beer (or 6) with you one day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

CraftyZA said:


> It's good to be back. And great to see you online.
> I really wanted to call you personally to thank you, but then you've already left. Hope to share a beer (or 6) with you one day!


 
Don't mention it!


----------

